# Rose Granit Chief 1 2013 Was würdet ihr verändern ?



## Buddhaxx (15. April 2013)

Hallo Alle beisammen 

ich werde mir wohl in näherer Zeit ein Rose Granit Chief zulegen  und war zur Beratung auch schon bei Rose selber. 
Es sollte eigentlich bis maximal 2000 Euro kosten und ich frage mich was ihr an dem Rad so verändern würdet . Letztendlich +- 150 wenns eine neue Innovation bringt würden den Braten auch nciht fett machen  Als Student sollte es nur eben später nicht zu teuer in Wartung etc. sein und ich werde wohl nahe Frankfurt bzw. in der Pfalz mein neues Bikeparadies finden 

Mir wurde nach persöhnlichen Erfahrungen gesagt und Stimme dem auch voll zu,  die Schaltung komplett auf SLX umzurüsten da es zur XT eben hauptsächlich um Gewicht geht.
Das " gesparte" Geld würde dann in die neuen Saint Bremsen gehen 

Da ich sonst nur leider wenig Erfahrung mit der Technik haben ist die Frage eben wie schon gesagt was ihr sonst so verändern würdet ? 

Zb. Federgabel ? einzige was mir noch so einfällt  

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen !


----------



## -MIK- (15. April 2013)

Ganz klare Empfehlung: Tausche Saint gegen XT. Warum? Die Saint ist aktuell ein Stern am Himmel und von der Power her schwer zu toppen aber an einem Tourenbike? Da reicht die XT mit 203/185 mehr als aus. Ich fahre die XT z.B. an meinem Jimbo und freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich am Hebel ziehen darf. 

Bei 2kâ¬ als Obergrenze wÃ¼rde ich bei Rock Shox im Regal nach den Federelementen gucken. Die sind gÃ¼nstiger als die Fox Klamotten und verrichten ihren Dienst mindestens genauso gut und haben den Vorteil, dass der Service selber gemacht werden darf (!!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddhaxx (15. April 2013)

MIK  danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort !   da ich momentan noch ein hardtail mit nabenbremsen fahre^^, konnte ich eben leider nur schlecht abschätzen wie viel Bremspower ich denn wohl verbauen sollte 
von saint auf XT spart ja auch schon wieder gut  wo könnte man den am sinnvollsten das wiederum "gesparte" geld verbauen ?

das mit den Shox/Fox ist ja auch gut zu wissen  als laie ist es nur schwierig zwischen den fox liebhabern und Rock SHox treuen zu differenzieren


----------



## -MIK- (15. April 2013)

Jau gerne.  Wenn Du von Nabenbremsen kommst wird alles für Dich ne Bremskraft haben die abnormal sein wird.  Aber wie gesagt, mit der XT bist Du sehr gut bedient. 

Wenn Du dann wieder reinvestieren willst kannst Du ja anstelle SLX wieder die XT Gruppe nehmen. Dann ist das rund oder leichtere Laufräder, welche sind eigentlich drin?

 Was soll ich sagen. Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich Dir nur von Fox und SRAM Schaltungen erzählt. Mittlerweile sehe ich das alles anders, es ist eine Sache der Vorliebe. Schau mal in die World Cups. Da sind alle Marken erfolgreich vertreten, will heißen, die können es alle. 

Rock Shox hat wie gesagt den riesen Vorteil, dass die Wartung um einiges einfacher und günstiger ist, als bei dem Fox Kram. Von der Funktion her wirst Du genau wie ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. April 2013)

Hi,
hab ein GC 1 2012 und hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht wenn man irgendwann mal das nötige Kleingeld hat, was man da aufrüsten kann.

Nun kenne ich die unterschiede zum 2013er Modell nicht
Bin aber mit der XT ausstattung sehr zufrieden, ich weiß nicht ob ein SLX umbau sich da lohnen würde. Zumal ich beim Spass biken sowieso ausgesprochen wenig schalte.
Höchstens mal zum Uphill nen niedrigen Gang, aber da ich mittlerweile praktisch keine Touren mehr fahre, ist das für mich weniger relevant.

Was ich mir auf jedenfall besorgen wollte ist ne Kettenführung, damit das ding nicht immer so durch die Gegend fliegt. Kost ja auch nicht soviel....

Eventuell neuen Reifensatz... neuer Lenker statt dem Standard-Rose-Lenker. Eventuell neue Laufräder. Bremsen könnte man auch drüber nachdenken, wobei ich die Unterschiede kaum kenne, müsste man mal testweise fahren

Das fällt mir spontan ein. Bei Schaltung und Federelementen würde ich zuletzt anfangen. Sind eigentlich prima (Rockshox Sektor 150mm vorne und Rockshox Monarch RT3 150mm hinten)


----------



## Ram81 (15. April 2013)

Hallo ich hab mir ein Gc1 gekauft also als erstes mußten da andere Reifen drauf ich fahr jetzt Maxxis Ardent 2,4. Gabel vorn ist eine Rockshox Sector wiegt so ca 2kg das Vorderrad klebt an der . Ist eigentlich ganz Ok,damals war der Konfigurator noch nicht auf also konnt ich kein Bremse wählen nimm aber auf keinen Fall die Formula Rx dann die Magura lieber oder richtig ne Saint dran is noch geiler kommt aber darauf an was du damit fahren willst.So und ne Kindshock Dropzone is dran als sattelstütz sonst is alles top auch die XT Schaltung sehr präzise am schalten das ding.


----------



## -MIK- (15. April 2013)

Nun, will keinen bekehren aber ich habe zuletzte die Formulas an beiden Bikes gegen Shimanos getauscht. Die sind einfach sorglos Bremsen. Und nach wie vor bleibe ich dabei, eine Saint ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen am GC. Ruhig auch hier mal das Mehrgewicht ins Verhältnis mit dem Zweck setzen. Vier Kolben brauchen auch mehr Pflege als zwei Kolben.


----------



## Buddhaxx (16. April 2013)

also wegen den Laufrädern , verbaut sind 
*Mavic XM319 / XT VR 15QR / XT HR 142x12 / Champ sw / Prolock   Gewicht: 2090g*



2kg ist doch glaub schon ne menge oder ? dann vielleicht doch da das geld reinstecken und wegen dem Fliegen von der Kette dann einfach direkt die XT shadow plus ? Ist preislich glaube ich ja fast kein unterschied 


besonders wegen den laufrädern... vielleicht dann doch nochmal 100 euro oder so mehr reinstecken ins bike für laufräder ? weil die sind ja doch sehr wichtig denke ich.
Bei den Bremsen werdens dann aber nun wirklich die XT wenn ich schon von meinen alten Felgenstoppern runter komme 
Lenker usw. werde ich auf jedenfall vor Ort dann spontan noch verändern 
Danke an euch aber auf jedenfall für die Hilfe


----------



## GeorgeP (16. April 2013)

Xt bremsen wurde ja schon gesagt und ein muß bei jedem AM bike, ein Reverb !


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Xt bremsen wurde ja schon gesagt und ein muß bei jedem AM bike, ein Reverb !



Stimmt... so ne verstellbare Sattelstütze ohne dass man absteigen muss, wär schon was nettes

Wobei ich bislang auch so auskomme.
Kefü und Reifen wären mir erstmal wichtiger


----------



## GeorgeP (17. April 2013)

Naja kefü brauchst erst einmal nicht, du hast ja ein shadow+ schaltwerk das unterdrückt das schlagen der kette ungemein. Die reifen sind auch ok, sind Hans Dampf vieleicht kannst du auf die EVO kostenfrei upgraden !

Und gebraucht bekommst du ne Reverb hier im bike markt um die 130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddhaxx (18. April 2013)

alos XT-Shadow plus wollt ich danna uf jedenfall einbauen, weil das Kettenfliegen stört mich auch jetzt schon ganz schön bei meinem momentanen bike ^^
wegen der Reverb... lohnt sich wirklich die teure reverb ? oder gibts auch billigere alternativen bzw, ist besser von diesen abzuraten ? 

nur zum Beispiel :   http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;product=38801   was denn vielleicht damit ?


----------



## 230691 (19. April 2013)

Wie viel würdest du denn einsparen wenn du von der XT Schaltung auf SLX downgradest?
Ich würde Persönlich aus dem Bauch herraus auch eher zur SLX Schaltung greifen - ist doch eine gute sorglos Schaltungsgruppe die die meisten features der XT auch hat.
Oder gibt es so gravierende unterschiede?!
Shadow+ haben doch beide und stellt das wichtigste mMn da.

Zur Bremse:
Stimmen die 237 Aufpreis für die XT?
Konnte gerade nur über mein Smartphone den Konfigurator öffnen und habe es nicht richtig erkannt.
Sollte das stimmen wäre das aber mal sehr happig...
Habe letztes Jahr ein Uncle Jimbo 2 gekauft. 
Die Serienmäßig verbaute Avid Elixir wurde direkt gegen eine SHimano SLX getauscht - und das für lächerliche 50 
Gibt es nicht im Konfigurator aber bei Rose arbeitet ein sehr netter Herr der mich damals beraten und es ermöglicht hat die Dämpfung der Federgabel und Bremse zu tauschen - unabhängig vom Konfigurator.
Von der Funktion unterscheiden sich SLX und XT nur in der verstellung des Druckpunktes.

Was in mein Augen viel wichtiger ist (da später sehr Teuer beim tausch) sind anständige Laufräder.
Dort würde ich das Geld in die Hand nehmen und etwas Solides und gut eingespeichtes nehmen.
Ein anderes Schaltwerk, Sattelstütze oder Lenker (eben so Kleinkram)kann man später immer noch tauschen und das teilweise günstiger dank Bikemarkt.


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2013)

Nur mal so:

Klick fÃ¼r XT Scheibenbremse

Das Geld wÃ¼rde ich jeder Zeit wieder in die Hand nehmen! Wenn der Aufpreis zur XT wirklich 2xxâ¬ kosten soll, kauf die lieber im Bikepartsbs Shop und verscheuer das was drauf gebaut ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. April 2013)

Buddhaxx schrieb:


> alos XT-Shadow plus wollt ich danna uf jedenfall einbauen, weil das Kettenfliegen stÃ¶rt mich auch jetzt schon ganz schÃ¶n bei meinem momentanen bike ^^
> wegen der Reverb... lohnt sich wirklich die teure reverb ? oder gibts auch billigere alternativen bzw, ist besser von diesen abzuraten ?
> 
> nur zum Beispiel :   http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;product=38801   was denn vielleicht damit ?




bei dem GC 1 ist das shadow+ schon verbaut, da musst du dich nicht mehr drum kÃ¼mmern 

Lass die finger von den billigsattelstÃ¼tzen, das kann gut gehen oder auch nicht. Dann lieber eine gebrauchte reverb aus dem bikemarkt!

Die XT bremse kostet keine 237â¬ aufpreis, das ist die XTR !

Ich wÃ¼rde bei Rose einfach mal anrufen und fragen was ein upgrade auf die XT bremse kostet. Denke das ist nicht so teuer, aber du musst da schon anrufen




230691 schrieb:


> Was in mein Augen viel wichtiger ist (da spÃ¤ter sehr Teuer beim tausch) sind anstÃ¤ndige LaufrÃ¤der.
> Dort wÃ¼rde ich das Geld in die Hand nehmen und etwas Solides und gut eingespeichtes nehmen.
> Ein anderes Schaltwerk, SattelstÃ¼tze oder Lenker (eben so Kleinkram)kann  man spÃ¤ter immer noch tauschen und das teilweise gÃ¼nstiger dank  Bikemarkt.




da hat er recht, nur im konfigurator gibts keine anstÃ¤ndigen laufrÃ¤der. Denn anstÃ¤ndig ist in meinen augen was anderes !


----------



## Buddhaxx (19. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> bei dem GC 1 ist das shadow+ schon verbaut, da musst du dich nicht mehr drum kümmern
> 
> ja das doch schonmal sehr gut
> 
> ...



was wären denn deiner meinung nach GUTE laufräder ? weil die können den preis natürlic auch nich schnell sprengen ?


----------



## Buddhaxx (19. April 2013)

also die 200 euro aufpreis bei der Bremse im Konfigurator sind nur bei der XTR .  die XT konnte ich so da garnicht finden aber als ich letztes mal in der biketown war meinten die sowieso noch das der Konfigurator längst nicht alle teile mit drin hat , also das man vor ort noch viel mehr austauschen kann   wenn ich mir die Preise  von der eingebauten formula rx und der shimano xt anschaue sind dieso doch preislich fast gleich oder hab ich mich da versehen ?

wegen den laufrädern... wie gesagt in dem Konfigurator online sind längst nicht alle möglichkeiten gegeben als wenn man vor ort konfiguriert 

irgendwelche tipps für noch halbwegs bezahlbare laufräder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. April 2013)

Buddhaxx schrieb:


> was wären denn deiner meinung nach GUTE laufräder ? weil die können den preis natürlic auch nich schnell sprengen ?




Vom laufradbauer, das sind für mich gute laufräder. Die sind zwar etwas teurer als die fertigen dinger, aber dafür auch individuell nach den eigenen wünschen abgestimmt und auf den jeweilgen einsatz zweck.

Aber es gibt bei Rose einen den ich sofort nehmen würde, das wäre der Spank Spike Race. Findet man beim Onkel Jimbo!


----------

